

Ask HN: Cross-platform, rich client app in 2013? - DougN7

With tablets taking off the way they are, having a client (for a client-server app) that runs on a tablet is becoming higher and higher priority.  Running on desktops is still required too.<p>What is the best technology today?<p>Flash and Silverlight are out.  HTML5&#x2F;Javascript?  Ehhh, not sure -- I really like strongly typed languages and a compiler to catch my mistakes.<p>Something like Xamarin?  Anything else?
======
checker659
Typescript.

